# PACKAGE: OpenOffice.org 3.1.0_2



## graudeejs (Aug 21, 2009)

I've just finished building OpenOffice.org 3.1.0_2 package.
It's localized for en-GB and you need at least i686 (pentium 2 [32 bit, if you still wonder]) to run it.
It took me around 10 hours to compile it.

http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=wjaljg

special thanks to *ale*

P.S.
This, and all further releases will be announced on my blog
http://killasmurf86.blogspot.com

P.S.S.
Some FreeBSD OOO packages are available here:
ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/FreeBSD/


EDIT:
forgot to mention, that it's build on FreeBSD-8-Beta2 (in case it matters)

EDIT:
*Shortucts:*
en-US + en-GB: ftp://onyxia.fallendusk.org/pub/openoffice/
en-US: http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=cravir  (build on FreeBSD-8-beta2)
en-GB: http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=wjaljg  (build on FreeBSD-8-beta2)
pl: http://unix.net.pl/freebsd.org/openoffice/pl-openoffice.org-3.1.0_2.tbz (build on FreeBSD-8-beta3, by Artur)

tzupdater-1_3_15-2009g.zip: http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=zxhkko


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2009)

I, Just created and uploaded en-US OOO3.1
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=cravir

for i686, build on FreeBSD-8-Beta2


EDIT:
I have plan to create all locolized OOO packages tomorrow 
Then I will try to upload them to good-day.net
And will also e-mail local university, and ask if they would let me upload my work to their opensource mirror server, for benefit or Open Source and FreeBSD community

Also anyone, who have server with some spare space,and would like to host OOO 32bit packages, let me know.

P.S. If I can't afford to donate, at least I can upload OpenOffice packages.


----------



## Voltar (Aug 23, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Also anyone, who have server with some spare space,and would like to host OOO 32bit packages, let me know.



I can spare some space/bandwidth, PM me.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 23, 2009)

dam, just failed to build.... eh
well, I need to configure my mailing system [which means lots of reading, and hopefully new how-to  ]

I'll get back to OOO packages little later...

For now there are 2 packages (en-GB and en-US),
sorry

P.S.
Voltar, I'll contact you, when I have something to offer...


----------



## zeiz (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot killasmurf86! 
I tried your first package on beta2. On my system it asks for jre for dbase.
To install jre a file tzupdater (old version) is required from sun. Only new version is found there. Failed.
But all the other components work. 
Btw does it work on 7.x if compiled on 8.0?
Thanks again.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 23, 2009)

I build diablo-jdk16 and jdk16 without TZ_UPTDATE (it pisses me off every single time I have to get it)

*Btw does it work on 7.x if compiled on 8.0?*
dunno, I have only FreeBSD 8


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 23, 2009)

I had found tz update somewhere few days ago, and lucky you, I had it saved in snapshot

You can download tzupdate, that you need here
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=zxhkko


----------



## zeiz (Aug 23, 2009)

Got it. Thanks. If no luck I'll try WITHOUT_TZ_UPDATE.
BTW from your blog I know that you also have older machine.
Sorry for asking here but do you have usb 2.0?
On my asus p4s333/c I only have 1.1 and 2.0 card works as 1.1 
Is it possible to get usb 2.0 on it with pci card? At least theoretically?


----------



## phoenix (Aug 24, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> *Btw does it work on 7.x if compiled on 8.0?*
> dunno, I have only FreeBSD 8



Most likely, it won't.  Depends on whether or not it is compiled/run using any of the shared libs under /usr/lib/*.  If so, then it most definitely won't, as the versions for all those libs will be different.

Backwards compat (running FreeBSD 8.x binaries on FreeBSD 7.x) is not guaranteed, and rarely works.

Forward compat (running FreeBSD 7.x binaries on FreeBSD 8.x) is (9 times out of 10) guaranteed to work, and is the whole point of the various compatXx ports.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 24, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Got it. Thanks. If no luck I'll try WITHOUT_TZ_UPDATE.
> BTW from your blog I know that you also have older machine.
> Sorry for asking here but do you have usb 2.0?
> On my asus p4s333/c I only have 1.1 and 2.0 card works as 1.1
> Is it possible to get usb 2.0 on it with pci card? At least theoretically?



I have USB 2, and it works.
Do you have custom kernel.
anyway, this is conversation for another thread.
Start new thread in System Hardware section


----------



## zeiz (Aug 24, 2009)

I did. No answers. There is a similar tread in "Peripheral Hardware" and also no answers yet.


----------



## artur (Aug 26, 2009)

Polish package:
http://unix.net.pl/freebsd.org/openoffice/pl-openoffice.org-3.1.0_2.tbz
build on FreeBSD 8 Beta 3


----------



## kano (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm having some problems downloading from failiem site... download ends after 30-40mb, very slow speed (10kb/s). 

I maybe able to provide some better hosting, but you'd have to upload. Send me a PM or email.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks to kano, my packages are now mirrored at his server

ftp://onyxia.fallendusk.org/pub/openoffice/


----------



## zeiz (Sep 2, 2009)

OOo-3.1.1 in ports. I tried to compile but got a bunch of errors including "your JDK is too old...you must have at least 1.5..."
I downloaded from sun 1.6 for sure and it's installed.
So... awaiting all new package from killasmurf86... many thanks to him and to kano.
BTW RELENG_8 was announced in /usr/src/UPDATING


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 3, 2009)

I know about RELENG, but I'll wait till FreeBSD-8 is releases, before trying to compile new packages


----------



## Beastie (Sep 3, 2009)

I always wondered why the FreeBSD package repository never had one for OOo, especially that the port, like many others, is maintained by FreeBSD.org (openoffice@FreeBSD.org)? Is it because of its size (well, Xorg and heavy DEs are not much smaller) or is it because of licence matters?


@killasmurf86
Could you possibly become the package maintainer (does this even exist????) or would you need some "privileges" to do that?

Anyway, keep up with the good work with the packages.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 3, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> I always wondered why the FreeBSD package repository never had one for OOo, especially that the port, like many others, is maintained by FreeBSD.org (openoffice@FreeBSD.org)? Is it because of its size (well, Xorg and heavy DEs are not much smaller) or is it because of licence matters?
> 
> @killasmurf86
> Could you possibly become the package maintainer (does this even exist????) or would you need some "privileges" to do that?
> ...



I don't know, but I don't want to maintain it... I just build packages for myself and others. There is script to build all OOO packages, but last time, it failed. Hope it works next time.
I have Old PC, building OOO takes lots of time + electricity (should I say that I have no job, and huge loan with big %)

Currently I'm spending my leisure time on learning PF, editing FreeBSD lv_LV locale patch....
and I'm trying to start helping FreeBSD TexLive project 

With all that in mind, I also want to learn latex.. ASAP, because I want to use it for my paper works at University (OOO is good, but it still sux, when it comes to big documents, with high formatting requirements. And some things can simply piss you off.)

Also I want to make port for lyx16 and latest and greatest scilab, while still learning C/C++ (and wanting to become FreeBSD developer and participate in Google Summer Of Code next year)


I have huge plans and very little time, unfortunately.... + I'm (as wee all are) lazy


----------



## zeiz (Sep 4, 2009)

I've just built OOo-3.11 package on 8.0-beta3. Everything runs just fine - AGAIN MANY THANKS TO *ale*.
How and where to upload?
As to stuff itself I agree: when it comes to work @work there is nothing to compete with MSOffice. Especially db. With Access I wrote my own db manager to run in sync 2 companies (production overseas and sales here) and had no problems since 12 years. 
Trying to move to OOo db...it crashes during creating of quite primitive try-form, what to say about really complicated forms required for work. 
Too sad...but ce la vie.


----------

